# Mini Toggs???



## jayne (Jun 3, 2008)

HI, 
I have a reg. Toggenburg bred to a Nigerian Dwarf. We bought her already bred. She is not exceptionally tall, but we also have a ND buck, and I know how small he is. My question is, once her babies are born, will they be able to reach her teats to eat? How does that work?

Thanks, 
Jayne


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, they should be able to reach her teats just fine. Sometimes the Mini breeds seem to keep up with their larger cousins until they are about 3 months old and then just stop growing. They should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mom squats when the kids nurse and they can reach just fine


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> mom squats when the kids nurse and they can reach just fine


Or they squat and hold their leg up the whole time! Poor Boots is trying so hard, but she keeps kicking her own baby without meaning to! :ROFL:


----------

